# Rude parrot...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If rude words upset you don't view... :lol:


----------



## Devi1 (Jan 9, 2005)

hahahahaha the last bit killed me!! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Devi1 said:


> hahahahaha the last bit killed me!! :lol:


It's just the guy laughing that gets me. Very infectious...

Check out my pussy movie too!

cheers

rich


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Loved it don't know which is better the Parrot or the man

Love the Pussy one as well

Paul


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

It's the way the bird says [email protected] that got me...lol Thanks for the clips, made my night...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ResB said:


> It's the way the bird says [email protected] that got me...lol Thanks for the clips, made my night...


I've got another parrot for you.

Will try and load it up tonight!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Quality - had me crying with laughter!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Quality - had me crying with laughter!!!


 :lol: :lol: As was the guy talking by the sound of it


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyway to have a permanent link to this on a PC desktop, or download it or whatever?

Great for if you're ever feeling pi**ed off and need a laugh!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Anyway to have a permanent link to this on a PC desktop, or download it or whatever?
> 
> Great for if you're ever feeling pi**ed off and need a laugh!


I have it on my iPhone so PM me your email and I'm sure I can send it or send you a link to download it.

Glad you enjoyed it!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway to have a permanent link to this on a PC desktop, or download it or whatever?
> ...


Thanks Rich - I'll PM you my email address.

At the moment I've got it by copying and pasting the url into an email and sending it to myself (if that makes sense) but it would be good to be able to download it and have it permanently if possible.

Thanks again,

Warren


----------

